

Legal pot in the US is crippling Mexican cartels - tjaerv
http://news.vice.com/article/legal-pot-in-the-us-is-crippling-mexican-cartels

======
tjaerv
"Pot farmers in the Sinaloa region have stopped planting due to a massive drop
in wholesale prices, from $100 per kilo down to only $25. One farmer is quoted
as saying: 'It's not worth it anymore. I wish the Americans would stop with
this legalization.'"

